
Senator Vitter Becomes “Proud Member of the Hikvision Team”, Calls Out Rubio - jhonovich
https://ipvm.com/reports/vitter-hikvision
======
deogeo
Another source: [https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/10/29/what-
lobb...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/10/29/what-lobbyists-
remarks-behind-closed-doors-tell-you-about-chinese-money-washington/)

------
dwoozle
FYI this is the Vitter that was caught with hookers.

